# Co2 Bottle Refill



## DWC (17/8/07)

Can anyone tell me where to get a Co2 bottle filled in Newcastle.

Thanks Heaps :beerbang:


----------



## cliffo (17/8/07)

DWC said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get a Co2 bottle filled in Newcastle.
> 
> Thanks Heaps :beerbang:



DWC,

I get mine refilled at Mark's Home Brew at Maitland Rd, Islington.


cliffo


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/8/07)

On that note, how much is a refill at MHB? 

I havent had to refill my bottle yet but am interested to know

Pok


----------



## cliffo (17/8/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> On that note, how much is a refill at MHB?
> 
> I havent had to refill my bottle yet but am interested to know
> 
> Pok



I (very) vaguely recall it being in the $50-60-ish range but don't quote me as it was quite a while ago I had mine refilled. Current fill is lasting much longer than my 1st as I haven't been filtering my beers as often.

cliffo


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/8/07)

$50-60 - HOLY CRAP.... this sounds expensive!!!


----------



## cliffo (17/8/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> $50-60 - HOLY CRAP.... this sounds expensive!!!



All in all I think its not too bad. Depending on your use it can easily last you a year.

My original cylinder lasted about 6 months but i was overly enthusiastic about drinking/carbing my newly kegged beers+filtered all of them using the CO2.

Reckon you could easily get 12 month use out of a fill with "normal" use, ie no CO2-based filtering. Also depends whether your carb your beers with CO2 or sugar/dextrose.

Quick check of my records shows I had a refill in early January this year and still seem to have ample left in the tank.

cliffo


----------



## Zwickel (17/8/07)

howdy homebrewers,

sorry if that doesnt exactly meets the topic, but Id like to know if someone of you is refilling the gas bottle by themselves?

For example, I own a 1kg and a 10kg gas bottle.
The 1kg bottle Im using for drawing beer only, whilst the 10kg bottle Im using as a dispensing bottle only, because a refill of the 10kg bottle is much cheaper than 10 refills of the 1kg bottle.
So anytime the small bottle gets empty, Im going to fill it up by myself.

Another Advantage: in case the small bottle, respectively the gaslines and its connectors are leaking, the loss of gas will be a little only.

whatyathinkabout?


----------



## Adamt (17/8/07)

Dangerous! If i were to do it, i would (of course) do it outside, do it with the correct equipment and training, check all lines and the like for leaks beforehand, etc. etc.



The baby in your avatar looks like the result of an accident with cylinders of laughing gas!


----------



## Batz (17/8/07)

Zwickel said:


> howdy homebrewers,
> 
> sorry if that doesnt exactly meets the topic, but Id like to know if someone of you is refilling the gas bottle by themselves?
> 
> ...




Zwickel I've done this heaps of times.Perhaps it's better PM you about it,you do need to buy the correct HP braided hose.

Batz


----------



## Zwickel (17/8/07)

Batz said:


> Zwickel I've done this heaps of times.Perhaps it's better PM you about it,you do need to buy the correct HP braided hose.
> Batz



hmmm...Batz, Im using this little tube for years already:




@Adamt, I cant see it more dangerous than any other connection to the gas bottle.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (17/8/07)

Zwickel said:


> hmmm...Batz, Im using this little tube for years already:
> View attachment 14338
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fine to me Zwickel
I see you are already doing this,sorry I thought you were asking how to do it.
Perhaps I should read the posts better  

Batz


----------



## DWC (17/8/07)

Thanks for the replies.
I managed to find the gas supplier that supplied the bottle(9kg) I bought from 
HBS when I got my keg setup and will still do an exchange on "my" old bottle for $60.
Bottle cost me $90, 5 years ago and no rental so it looks like I've dodged that again :beer: 
9kg has lasted me a "few" years  .
I was rather paniced this morning to find the gas duopoly is forcing people to rent
(at great cost) their cylinders and buy their gas as wellThanks again

Dave


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/8/07)

DWC said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I managed to find the gas supplier that supplied the bottle(9kg) I bought from
> HBS when I got my keg setup and will still do an exchange on "my" old bottle for $60.
> Bottle cost me $90, 5 years ago and no rental so it looks like I've dodged that again :beer:
> ...



As has been posted in the past, the rental is a killer. Its no wonder that some / a lot of users manage to "find" an empty bottle then "manage" to get it refilled  Would it not be a lot easier if these money grubbing company's dropped their rental to something more respectable. I currently have a bottle of Argon on rental and it costs me $135 a year!

BYB


----------



## DWC (27/8/07)

Turns out ht my old HBS still has a deal with the original supplier.
Got 9kg exchanged for $60(still the old steel cylinder).
Still no rental, so, laughin' :beer: 

Dave


----------



## captian black beer (28/8/07)

DWC said:


> Turns out ht my old HBS still has a deal with the original supplier.
> Got 9kg exchanged for $60(still the old steel cylinder).
> Still no rental, so, laughin' :beer:
> 
> Dave



Same here, however it was only on the bigger bottles (F size), it's gonna take me years to get though that...

Oh well fortunately he had the cheap rental, cause it was either buy a CO2 cylinder and keg that day that or drink 23L of flat beer.

Just one more thing I don't have to buy now...


----------

